

Chrome Remote Desktop extension by Google - patrickaljord
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp

======
js2
_The protocol is something we designed and based on several google
technologies:

1\. Bottom layer is p2p connection established by libjingle, this can be udp,
tcp or relay through google.

2\. We use PseudoTcp implementation in libjingle to provide reliable
connection.

3\. On top of that is SSL connection.

4\. protobuf is used for structured data and framing.

5\. Graphics is encoded using VP8._

[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
dev/...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
dev/msg/79b318d86d2e460f)

(copied here since groups.google sometimes requires login)

~~~
mechnik
Many thanks. This makes my Cr-48 even better.

------
jschmitz28
Easy to use; took only a minute to set up a connection. Just played
Battlefield in my browser that was viewing my roommate's shared desktop (very
low frame rate, obviously).

It would be cool if there was at least an option for the shared computer to
resume sharing once one session has ended.

~~~
ditojim
i believe this this the first of many small steps implementing a robust remote
desktop experience for chromebooks.

~~~
watty
I've been using LogMeIn from my chromebook (and Droid X) and it works great.

------
chaz
Big step forward to making Chromebooks standard issue within IT organizations.
The goal is for any tech to pickup any Chromebook from anywhere and connect to
any resource.

------
spydum
So, while this is interesting (using it right now to post this message).. I
find it painfully slow, and inefficient. The network utilization seems much
higher than typical RDP or VNC sessions. What exactly is the point? Or is it
just another gotomeeting / webex / livemeeting clone to add to their
collaborative suite they have been working at?

~~~
chrisgppall
I think yes, and I wouldn't be surprised if they rushed this out a little too
early because of high demand. Free webinars/conferencing will be disruptive.

------
pepijndevos
What is the technology behind it? Does it all go via Google servers? Does it
have some port forwarding magic?

------
dochtman
Why in the world does this page require me to login?

~~~
sathyabhat
It doesn't require a login to see the page.

~~~
obeattie
It did for me. It required me to verify my Google password just to get to the
Chrome Store. It does often.

------
nl
So does this mean the Chrome P2P protocols are now available to extension
authors (and documented?)

------
kodisha
I think it doesn't detect LAN. It's much slower comparing to VNC.

------
shimi
Sharing isn't supported on a chromebook. Typing this while I control the other
laptop.

Looks solid but I fear that this attitude (let's add features) is bloating
chrome which will destroy my favorite browser

~~~
Karunamon
"add features"?

It's an extension. If you don't want it to run, you just don't install it.

------
vasco
The teamviewer guys must be a bit worried

~~~
darklajid
Really?

\- TeamViewer works as a service, if requested

\- TeamViewer works on different platforms, without requireing a specific
browser

I don't see the threat yet. It's a different thing.

------
zobzu
uhm so its some vnc inside the browser, using the browser at the other end
too. Sounds a little bit like bloat to me :-( I'm guessing it uses websockets
then.

~~~
antimatter15
I would think it's more of a demo for features that they're adding in anyway,
PeerConnection, Native Client, etc.

------
diamondhead
"This service is not available

Chrome Web Store is not available for ___.com. Learn more about Google
products you can use with_ __@ __*.com."

I can't even view a Chrome extension since I'm a user of Google Apps.

~~~
obsessive1
I can access the Web Store fine with my apps account. The apps account
administrator needs to enable it in the Apps control panel. IIRC it's in
"Organisation and Users" --> "Services".

The only thing not in there (that I've found) is Google+/Profiles.

~~~
diamondhead
thanks, I enabled all services and it now works.

------
zyfo
I get "Package is invalid. Details: 'could not unzip extension'." after a few
seconds of downloading. Using Google Chrome 15.0.874.12 dev.

~~~
OmarIsmail
I assume you're on Mac?

Right now the Dev build of Chrome on OSX doesn't allow you to install new
extensions.

~~~
zyfo
Nope, Linux (Arch). I use other extensions like Instapaper, historious and
disconnect.me.

~~~
patrickaljord
But can you install any new extension? I'm on Ubuntu with dev and installing
any new extension is broken too.

~~~
zyfo
Yes. Tested by installing the first extension on the chrome web store:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ognampngfcbddbfemd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ognampngfcbddbfemdapefohjiobgbdl?hl=sv&amp;hc=ext-
pr&amp;hcp=pr1-1) and it worked without problems.

EDIT: I tried to install the OP app again, and now it works. My Chrome version
is exactly the same. I don't understand this. Oh well.

------
mkup
So now Google will be targeting advertisements using information about
keywords you read from the screen all day long? Great.

